# Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009



## Rheinryder (1. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
bin vom 12.7.2009 bis zum 30.7.2009
wieder in Fort Myers Beach. Ist irgendwer im Juli in der Region? Bin der einzige_ "_Angel infizierte" bei uns in der Familie und suche Mitangler . Also meldet euch.

Und so nebenbei.
Hat irgendwer eine Empfehlung für eine: *Salzwasser Spinnrute*, *Medium*(evtl. auch MH) Aktion, ca *8-10 ft*, _*2-Teilig*_(Muss ja auch wieder mit nach Hause). Preis so um *150$*.  
Soll fürs Ufer bzw. Watfischen gedacht sein.

Habe das Sortiment von "Bass Pro Shop" mal durchsucht. Aber alle Ruten auf die diese Kriterien zutreffen, sind soweit ich das da herauslese nicht zweiteilig:c habe zwar eine Flambeau Bazuka aber die hat auch grenzen 

Gruß Kilian


----------



## rauber83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin vom 12.7.2009 bis zum 30.7.2009
> wieder in Fort Myers Beach. Ist irgendwer im Juli in der Region? Bin der einzige_ "_Angel infizierte" bei uns in der Familie und suche Mitangler . Also meldet euch.
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich da siehts ganz ganz schlecht aus. bis auf fliegenruten und teilweise leichte speck oder seatrout ruten ist eigentlich alles einteilig in florida.ok  surfruten sind auch meist 2 teilig. hoch lebe der pick up:q


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*

Hi Kilian, #h

...wir sind erst im September wieder drüben 

Zu Deiner Frage mit der Salzwasser-Spinnrute .... 

In Florida wirste Dir schwer tun damit, ne zweiteilige 9-10-ft-Rute zu finden. Üblich sind da drüben meist 6- bis max 8ft-Ruten und dann zudem auch meist noch einteilig !

Aber auch in Deutschland bekommt man feine Salzwasser-Ruten !

Schau Dir doch mal diese Ruten hier an SpeedMaster Game Type (KLICK MICH). Heute ist meine schon länger bestellte (wg. Schlamperei der Post!) 3m-Game-Type mit 25 bis 125gr Wurfgewicht angekommen ... wirklich feines Teil !

Hab sie bestellt bei der "15%-Rabatt-Aktion" der Angeldomäne ... aktuell gibt es bei der Domäne wieder 10%-Rabatt...damit liegt die Rute (egal ob Du die bis 50gr oder 125gr WG haben willst) voll im Beutespektrum ... und zudem haste dann die deutsche Garantie !

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## jerkfreak (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*

Naja, die ein oder andre zweiteiler hab ich letztes Jahr aber im BassPro schon auch gesehn...! 

Bin ez scho bisl neidisch, USA hät ich auch wieder Bock drauf. Fort Myers waren wir letztes Jahr auch mal kurz, waren aber hauptsächlich in Georgia beim Kumpel seiner Cousine...!

Wünsch dir jedenfalls nen schönen Urlaub und ein kräftiges Petri! Wir gehn leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder in die Staaten, dieses Jahr war mal Pause angesagt...!


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*

Upps...das Räuberchen ist auch wieder unterwegs  :m


----------



## rauber83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Upps...das Räuberchen ist auch wieder unterwegs  :m


  ja klar immer doch bei dem wetter brauchst ja net rausfahren  ne es gibt schon 2 teilige ruten, aber sagen wir mal das sind dann eher nicht so hochwertige ausstattungen..... ausnahme ist die teljaeo oder was auch immer von shimano... die ist ziemlich gut aber der rollenhalter ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## Rheinryder (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aber auch in Deutschland bekommt man feine Salzwasser-Ruten !
> 
> Schau Dir doch mal diese Ruten hier an SpeedMaster Game Type (KLICK MICH). Heute ist meine schon länger bestellte (wg. Schlamperei der Post!) 3m-Game-Type mit 25 bis 125gr Wurfgewicht angekommen ... wirklich feines Teil !


Danke für den Typ, die sieht nicht schlecht aus. Genau so Eine suche ich. Habe nur die Hoffnung, dass es so eine auch den USA auch gibt.

@rauber83:Welche Rute meinst du?"teljaeo" find ich nicht.meinst du die Teramar?

Gruß Kilian


----------



## rauber83 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> Danke für den Typ, die sieht nicht schlecht aus. Genau so Eine suche ich. Habe nur die Hoffnung, dass es so eine auch den USA auch gibt.
> 
> @rauber83:Welche Rute meinst du?"teljaeo" find ich nicht.meinst du die Teramar?
> 
> Gruß Kilian


 
so also ich hab letztes jahr die shimano   Tiralejo_ 2 teilig bei half hitcj tackle im sonderangebot für 120 dollar gekauft. super schwere waller und mittlere pilk rute. aber eher die ausnahme. wird in florida als surf rute gefuehrt. länger ruten sind sonst nur cobia ruten. alle einteilig, 2 geteilter griff und riesen drahtringe... gewühnungsbedürftig, aber mit der penn 704 z und manuel pickup unschlagbar #6_


----------



## guifri (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Kilian, #h
> 
> ...wir sind erst im September wieder drüben
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht..........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|

Aber nächstes Jahr planen wir auch schon...evtl. 3 Wochen im Sommer, schwüler als hier im Moment ist es da auch nicht..Und wenn doch, kennen wir das ja bereits und dann 2 Wochen im Herbst...........


Zu der Rute: Nimm Dir von hier eine mit. Ich habe letztens nen guten Schnapp beim HAV Versand gemacht. Toller Service.


----------



## Rheinryder (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



guifri schrieb:


> Zu der Rute: Nimm Dir von hier eine mit.



So werde ich es auch machen... dann muss erstmal mein gute alte Rhein-Gummifischrute dran glauben .
Werde mich bei "BassPro Shop" (und den anderen Angelläden) trotzdem mal durch die Regalreihen kämpfen  und die Augen nach etwas brauchbarem aufhalten.

Habe mich mittlerweile in ein Quantum Röllchen verliebt :k (Catalyst PTs Inshore).
..die es dort für Knapp 100€ (139,99$) gibt.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...?ordProd=Y&CMID=BOTTOM_selectitems#itemDetail

Nur noch 2 Tage dann ist es soweit....:vik: Dann geht es los.
Gruß Kilian (Der jetzt schon in Florida-Zeit lebt|bigeyes)


----------



## L-TownPlayer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*

*bin vorraussichtlich vom 25.07-31.07 in 
**Fort                                 Lauderdale - Florida
aber leider nicht zum Angeln 
nur nen Kumpel Besuchen :vik:

*


----------



## guifri (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Florida_Fort Myers Beach-Juli 2009*



Rheinryder schrieb:


> So werde ich es auch machen... dann muss erstmal mein gute alte Rhein-Gummifischrute dran glauben .
> Werde mich bei "BassPro Shop" (und den anderen Angelläden) trotzdem mal durch die Regalreihen kämpfen  und die Augen nach etwas brauchbarem aufhalten.
> 
> Habe mich mittlerweile in ein Quantum Röllchen verliebt :k (Catalyst PTs Inshore).
> ...



Ich wünsche eine angenehme Anreise und dicke Fische. Sag an, was geht..

Die Rolle sieht gut aus. Schreib dann mal, wenn Du sie hast, was sie so taugt im Praxiseinsatz.


----------

